# Frog ID



## Firepac (Feb 22, 2015)

Can someone ID this frog found in my backyard in Proserpine Qld.


----------



## rockett85 (Feb 22, 2015)

ornate burrowing frog, i am sure i will be corrected!




[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bushman (Feb 22, 2015)

It looks most like _Opisthodon_ _ornatus_ based on morphology; colour, patterns, iris and digits all look like Ornate Burrowing Frog.


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 22, 2015)

Platyplectrum ornatum now, and yes it is one


----------



## Firepac (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks Guys


----------

